# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Servlet][IO]Ecrire un File  partir d'un InputStream

## ravioli

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen pour pouvoir tlcharger un fichier xls gnr par une servlet ( l'aide de l'API jxl). 
J'emploie le paquetage com.oreilly.servlet et en particulier HttpMessage
comme suis : 


```
InputStream s = message.sendPostMessage&#40;properties&#41;;
```

Cependant comme je ne suis pas  l'aise avec les IO quelqu'un saurait-il comment passer le contenu de ce flux dans un fichier ?

Merci

----------


## ravioli

J'apporte quelques prcisions,

Le fichier produit par la servlet est correctement construit. En effet lorsque j'appelle ma servlet via un navigateur ce dernier me propose une invite pour l'enregistrer. Le fichier est alors lisible par Excel....

Toutefois si je retente l'opration  partir de mon client : 


```

```

Le fichier obtenu n'est pas lisible via Excel
La commande File me renvoie comme type de fichier : data

J'ai essay avec des Reader, des DataMachin et rien  faire

Merci pour vos avis

----------


## Sancho

Si cela peut y'aider ?




```

```

a+

----------


## ravioli

Merci pour le truc   ::D:  
Cependant j'avais dj tent le coup avec la structure


```

```

je pense que je vais laisser tomber

----------


## ravioli

Merci pour vos contributions, 
J'ai bien potass mes IO finalement,
je livre la solution (triviale)  ceux que cela intresse,



```

```

@+

----------

